# Wanted - People Powered Vehicle



## Mark Dulabaum (Apr 29, 2016)

[ATT


                     Wanted to buy an early 1970s P. P. V. - People Powered Vehicle


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 29, 2016)

http://albuquerque.craigslist.org/bik/5525139669.html

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/bik/5544810947.html

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bik/5562408438.html

https://lincoln.craigslist.org/bik/5494126542.html?lang=fr&cc=fr

  These were made in Michigan I believe


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 29, 2016)

A friend of mine and I rode one around an auction parking lot and it was a real chore- save up and get a velomobile instead, unless you really want the 70's funk factor


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 29, 2016)

does it float?


----------

